# تصميم فلل



## ابو ماجد (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم اهدى لكم مني


----------



## المهندسة مي (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أخي .. مشكور جدا على هذه الهدية ... 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بسنت (26 مايو 2006)

رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 مايو 2006)

ابو ماجد ، المناظير جيده ولكني انصحك بزيارة بعض المواقع لتحسين مستوي الاخراج
www.3dshop.com
www.3dcafe.com
www.cgarchitect.com
والي الامام دائما


----------



## الرائد25 (14 يونيو 2006)

تصاميم روعة


----------



## ديكوراتى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للجميع أعمال رائعة وتعليقات مفيدة


----------



## شمعة فلسطين (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شمعة فلسطين (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معماري لاحقا (8 نوفمبر 2008)

عظيم وفقك الله


----------



## iyadcoo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا جمال حقيقي في اخراج المشروع ..... اشكرك


----------



## افتكرني (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير واشكركم جزيل الشكر على السماح لي بالمشاركة معكم
واطلب المساعدة منكم .
حيث ارغب في تصميم فلة دورين بحيث لا تتجاوز مساحة الدورين 500 متر مربع .
واكون ممن لكم مساعدتي.


----------



## arch_mazen (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مستوى التصميم و بسيط و تقليدي وبدائي و لا يوجد به أفكار جديدة 
كما أن الإخراج ضعيف و باهت للأسف


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ENG\ MIMO (13 مارس 2010)

احب عماره واهل عماره وانا مدنى بس بحب ادخل فى جو العماره اللزيز


----------



## lomear (13 مارس 2010)

رائعه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (13 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## meil7l7 (23 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## حليم عزيز (22 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير مع مزيد من الابداع
*


----------



## ghufranalhashmy (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## السكوت ارحم (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sorea (29 يناير 2015)

thanks


----------



## كينج خوليو (4 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

